# Erfahrung Oculus Rift Support



## cemo (26. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich möchte euch mal hier von meiner Erfahrung mit der Oculsu Rift CV1 und dem Support berichten.

Ich habe die Rift ca ende Mai Privat von einem aus der Bucht gekauft da ich nicht bis August warten wollte. 
Die Rift war noch original Verpackt im Lieferkarton und wurde von mir vor Ort ausgepackt. Wie gesagt Neu Original verpackt und natürlich die 1 Jährige Garantie bei Oculus.

Hatte mich für die Rift entschieden, weil sie einfach von der Schärfe her und dem Screen Door Effekt besser ist als die Vive.

So nun wollte ich am Samstag das Gute stück mal wieder auspacken, lag knapp 2 Wochen im Karton auf dem Schrank, um wieder bisschen zu Spielen, so und siehe da, nach einer halben Stunde Gaming plötzlich kein Bild mehr auf dem Rechten Display.

Dachte mir vielleicht ist die HDMI Verbindung nicht richtig angesteckt, leider lag es auch nicht da dran. 
Neuen Grafikkarten Treiber Installiert und Oculus Treiber neu Installiert aber hat nichts geholfen. 
Das Display ist einfach Platt -.-

Nun kommen mir zum Besten Teil!
Oculus angeschrieben und auch zügig ne Antwort bekommen, aber die geben keine Garantie auf das Produkt, weil ich es nicht bei Ihnen gekauft habe . 
Ich dachte die scherzen, aber es ist wirklich so. Man bekommt NUR Garantie auf die Rift wenn man diese auch unter seinen eigenen Namen bei der Oculus Kauft, da hilft auch keine Rechnung vom Vorbesitzer 
So nun stehe ich da habe 700€ ausgegeben für ein NEUES  Produkt und bekomme keine Garantie drauf und kann quasi das Ding in die Tonne Kloppen obwohl dieses noch in den Regulären Garantie Zeit liegt.

Der Support meldet sich auch seit 2 Tagen nicht mehr, auch auf die frage was ich denn nun machen kann.  Für mich ist es ein absolut Katastrophaler Service von Oculus und ein 2. mal wird es definitiv nicht mehr geben. 

Ich wollte das mal erwähnt habe, vielleicht überlegen sie ja die einen oder anderen ob Sie dennoch die Oculus Neu von Privat kaufen oder eben doch Monate auf das Produkt warten.

Gruß 
cemo


----------



## cemo (31. Juli 2016)

UPDATE

Nach einer langen Antwort Pause durch Oculus und meiner Anmerkung das ich das Thema in einem Forum und einem Gaming Magazin gemeldet habe und einer noch weiteren 2 Seiten Diskussion werden die Kollegen mir meine Rift endlich ersetzen  wohlgemerkt aus Kulanz Gründen. 

Mal schauen ob das was wird.


----------



## Aveonik (1. August 2016)

Wünsch dir viel Glück mit dem Austausch.
Gut das ich die Rift für mich wegen der Firmen geschichte ausgeschlossen hab..sowas unterstütz ich nicht.

Sind wir froh das die Firmen doch immer so Kulant sind...


----------



## totoloro (1. August 2016)

Das ist schon eine heftige Geschichte...aber gut zu wissen!
Drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## CastorTolagi (1. August 2016)

Es ist seit 2014 bekannt, dass Oculus keinen Support auf weiterverkaufte Rifts bietet.
Und mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass sich dahingehend etwas in den Service-Bedingungen geändert hätte.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (1. August 2016)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> Es ist seit 2014 bekannt, dass Oculus keinen Support auf weiterverkaufte Rifts bietet.
> Und mir ist auch nicht bekannt, dass sich dahingehend etwas in den Service-Bedingungen geändert hätte.



gibt dazu bisher kein Grundsatzurteil, in der aktuellen Instanz ist dies jedoch schon gekippt, daher grauzone .
 tendenz der ersten instanzen: illegal und verboten, darf nicht auf den käufer bezogen werden 
die wissen schon warum sie das 'aus kulanz' tauschen .... sie vorwerk thermomix


----------



## cemo (1. August 2016)

@ Castro

Mit ist der gleiche nichts bekannt gewesen, LEIDER, sonst hätte ich mir eine direkt bei Oculus selbst geordert.
ABER dennoch finde ich das sehr unfair gegenüber den Kunden zu sagen : " Nö machen wir nicht "

Habe jetzt mittlerweile ein Rücksende Etikett bekommen und werde die Rift heute versenden. Sobald sie wieder da ist sag ich bescheid. 
Werde sie aber nicht behalten und abgeben. Vorher schaue ich mir mal die OSVR HDK 2 auf dem Gamescom an


----------



## CastorTolagi (2. August 2016)

Natürlich sind das sehr unsaubere Geschäftspraktiken seitens Oculus; brauchen wir nicht reden.
Gleichzeitig gilt aber auch der Grundsatz: Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht.
Ich mache den Verkäufe aber genauso verantwortlich, denn der hat die AGB's und auch die Garantiebedingungen gelesen, verstanden und akzeptiert und da heißt es ganz eindeutig:

_"Für wen ist diese Garantie?
 Oculus gewährt Ihnen diese Garantie als Verbraucher, der ein neues, 
von der Garantie abgedecktes Produkt von Oculus oder einem autorisierten Händler erworben 
hat (“Sie”). *Diese Garantie kann nicht an nachfolgende Erwerber oder Nutzer abgetreten oder 
übertragen werden und gilt nicht für Produkte, die gebraucht oder nicht von Oculus oder einem 
autorisierten Händler erworben wurden."*_

Quelle: https://static.oculus.com/documents/Rift_Warranty_German.pdf

Ich drücke dir natürlich alle Daumen die ich habe, dass es zu einem versönlichen Ende kommt aber man muss halt auch sagen, dass war hartes Lehrgeld.
Beim nächsten mal vielleicht einfach vor einem Kauf, vor allem auf Ebay nochmal rekapitulieren, was dieser Kauf tatsächlich bedeutet und ob es das wirklich wert ist.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (2. August 2016)

CastorTolagi schrieb:


> _"Für wen ist diese Garantie?
> Oculus gewährt Ihnen diese Garantie als Verbraucher, der ein neues,
> von der Garantie abgedecktes Produkt von Oculus oder einem autorisierten Händler erworben
> hat (“Sie”). *Diese Garantie kann nicht an nachfolgende Erwerber oder Nutzer abgetreten oder
> ...



der Passus ist aber genau der, der schon mehrfach kassiert wurde in den ersten 2 Instanzen.
da sich bisher niemand dazu durchringen konnte nach den ersten 2 verlorenen Instanzen noch ein 3tes mal zu klagen, gibt es genau dazu kein Grundsatzurteil und das heißt in good old germany das der mist ohne strafe weiterhin dort verbreitet werden darf 

also ist der Käufer verantwortlich dafür das es einen Grauzonen Passus in den AGBs gibt der wenn es hart auf hart kommt eh ungültig ist?


----------



## cemo (4. August 2016)

Für ein Unternehmen wie Oculus, einfach nur dreist und abzocke pur ehrlich. 

Bin wohl nicht der einzigste dem sowas passiert ist. 

Bei YouTube ist einer der eine neue Rift von Oculus direkt bekommen hat und diese einen Defekt an der rechten Linse hatte, also nicht das Display sonder die Linse an sich war fehlerhaft. 

Dies hat man aber nur beim aufsetzen der Rift gesehen.... Kurze Hand Oculus angeschrieben und die geilste Antwort überhaupt bekommen. 
Sry keine Garantie da gebraucht Produkt. Das kann es echt nicht sein oder.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. August 2016)

Die Rift ist am ende nach all dem Hype vor allem eines geworden: eine Enttäuschung auf ganzer Linie...... und am Markt neben der wesentlich besseren vive sowieso ohne daseinsberechtigung


----------



## cemo (12. August 2016)

Was die Bildqualität usw angeht ist sie meiner Meinung nach besser als die Vive, also was Screendoor Effekt angeht und auch teilweise von der schärfe. 

Habe es mit beiden bei DCS und Elite Dangerous ausprobiert. 
Bei DCS habe ich unten Rechts die analogen Instrumente, wenn ich  mit der Rift auf die unteren Instrumente schauen sind die Zahlen in den Instrumenten seht gut lesbar und scharf. 
Bei der Vive dagegen war das nicht der Fall, also es war jetzt nicht eine Katastrophe, aber die Rift hatte was das angeht ein besseres Bild.
Das selbe auch mit der Elite Dangerous. 


ABER MAL WAS ANDERES: Miene neue Rift ist das , endlich nach langen Diskutieren usw. 
werde sie direkt mal verkaufen


----------

